# Seasons changing



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Here in Michigan the deer are starting to shed the beautiful red summer coats and grow out there gray winter coats. I also saw a buck Thursday morning rubbing his antlers gently on a small tree.

 Al


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have bucks sparring on my cameras for the last two weeks. Our gun season came in 8/15... got a bunch of basket racks and one that is about 140 class (which is very respectable for SC).


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Just barely starting up here. Bucks still knobby and velvet, but most of the fawns have lost their spots except one I saw yesterday hat must have been a late birth. 
Noticed Blackbirds starting to gang up on some poor farmers sunflower fields and doves starting to bunch up.


----------

